# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Eastman Mandos

## tnpathfinder

I have read all of the reviews. Checked out all the websites. 
Very interested...now I just get the "word on the street" from people playing or have played this line of mandos.

How do they fair againist the "majors" (thats wide open, I know!)

I would be thankful for any imput.

----------


## John Flynn

I played two of the early production models in a store early this year, an A-4 and A-5 knockoff respectively. Both were top notch: Great fit and finish, great volume and tone. Well worth the price, which I think was about $1,050 with a hardshell. The A-4 had the best "vintage Gibson oval" sound I had ever heard in a new mando.

----------


## Eric F.

Elderly's Web site says they expect some of the low-end Eastman A styles soon. Their price, I think, is about $520. That's going to be very hard to beat if they are comparable in tone to the ones Mando Johnny played.

----------


## AeroJoe

If you are anywhere near the Raleigh area, Harry's Guitar Shop had a /fine/ A-style the last time I was there (2 weeks ago)...it was unbelievable the craftsmanship that was in that thing, plus the choice of woods...it was /much/ nicer than the F-style Eastman next to it, in fit and finish too, cheaper in price ($999, $995 something like that) and the sound/volume/tone rivaled one Rigel and one Weber on the other side of the wall.

----------


## Philip Halcomb

I played a couple at the Mandolin Bros, store. I liked them alot! Well made and put together. They sounded good, me personally I like asthetics too, although it's not a major thing. But I wasn't too crazy about the Eastman peghead script. Seems to me if they placed it in a better spot on the peghead it would look nicer. But that's just opinion. That aside, if I already didn't have a good mando and needed an inexpensive quality F-Style. I would buy the Eastman.

----------


## Stephen Perry

I've been playing the MD515 and MD615 in my shop. Distracting me from work. The MD615 is quite lyrical and smooth. The 515 has a chunkier, punchy sound. I really like them both. They beat the pants off the Asian production stuff. I can't see being handicapped at all by playing one. Case is nice, too. And I got a batch of the Eastman fiberglass cases. They are also quite decent. Strong!

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

The good folks at the 12th Fret in Canada just got in a couple. They have a pic posted on their web site. And the F dose not have the cheesy bound f holes

----------


## mando_lamancha

I was wondering if anyone (like jflynnstl, perhaps?) would know of a store in the St. Louis area where I could try out one of these mandolins. I've seen a couple of examples of their guitars and was impressed ... thanks in advance.

----------


## Danny

For what it's worth. I played an Eastman about a week ago, and I was quite surprised with it's sound. I was leaving the local music store (170 round trip!!), after trying out a Labeda "f" (decent), Gibson A9 (what a disappointment!!!), and a Fender acoustic/electric (neck too thin). My friend Sean, who manges the store was just arriving, as I was leaving, and He asked if I had tried the Eastman. I said I had tried the Labeda & the Gibson A9, and that I was really not too impressed with either of them. MY friend #own's several mandolin's, including An A9 & a Labeda, which he loves. Sean said to go back in and try the Eastman, I was glad that I went back, and I played the Eastman. I'm still looking for my second mandolin, and the Eastman is the first none Gibson that catches my fancy. I own 7 guitars, and 1 mandolin. I really don't know if & when the ratio of guitar to mandolin will ever switch. I think for some of us musician's that having been playing for several decades, the responsibilties of work, family, and everyday living have alot to do with MAS. Time will tell.
Danny:

----------


## mrbook

The A models listed at Elderly have caught my interest. I am perfectly happy with an A, and have often thought that anyone who can make a great A model in the $500-1000 range would have a big market - a high quality instrument for those with a limited budget, and a good second instrument for others.

----------


## John Flynn

> I was wondering if anyone (like jflynnstl, perhaps?) would know of a store in the St. Louis area where I could try out one of these mandolins?


Huelsing Music (I may have that spelled wrong)is the local Eastman dealer, but I have called them about it and they said they don't stock mandolins. They said they could special order one in for a customer. It would probably make more sense to get one shipped to you on approval from Elderly.

----------


## Stephen Perry

I just got an MD605 in, $950 list A model, classic finish. It is very light and really plays quite nicely. Good sound, lots of potential. Obviously needs to be played in, but seems an exceptional bargain.

Steve

----------


## EastmanGordon

Hi everybody,
just a quick note to introduce myself. I am Gordon from Eastman and I figured it was about time that I made myself available here for questions comments etc. My position here is officially "Guitar and Mandolin Specialist" and I have been deeply involved with the development of the guitars and mandos since day one. If anyone is interested I will post a little history on our little company so that you can get a little better idea of what we are all about. Any takers? Any questions? 
Gordon

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

Hi Gordon,


 I've been waiting for a F4 model for over a year now that I ordered though one of your Dealers. I'm not upset or anything, but any idea when they might be available to the Dealers?? #

----------


## EastmanGordon

Michael,
sorry about the wait on the F-4 style. When we first decided to make an oval hole F-style mandolin we asked a number of our dealers about how they felt regarding the popularity of these instruments. Some very influential dealers (who shall remain nameless) told us that the demand would be small to none and they recommended that we just stick with f-holes. I have a great fondness for this particular instrument so I overruled them and we made a few anyway. Turns out that the demand far exceeded what we expected and we have been backordered since day one (as you know). Since everything is hand made it takes us a little time to adjust to something like that but we have swapped around our production a little and you will soon see your mandolin. It seems that everyone that owns an F hole F-style secretly wants an oval hole as well. These are sweet instruments. A shipment is due within the next couple of weeks. Email me offlist at groberts@eastmanstrings and I will see if I can't get yours out to your dealer as soon as they arrive.
Gordon
ps. It might make you feel better to know that I am waiting on one of these also, a nice sunburst methinks.

----------


## Spruce

> Hi everybody,
> just a quick note to introduce myself. I am Gordon from Eastman and I figured it was about time that I made myself available here for questions comments etc. #Any takers? Any questions? 
> Gordon


Hi Gordon...

I've seen a few of the Eastman mandolins, and have been wondering what species of maple and spruce are used in their construction...
Is this Chinese wood we are looking at?
Any idea of the Latin name of the trees?

Thanks in advance....

----------


## tonedaddy

> If anyone is interested I will post a little history on our little company so that you can get a little better idea of what we are all about.


Gordon,
Thanks for jumping in. #I'm interested in the Eastman history, and any information about the company and where it's headed.

I've played an Eastman archtop guitar, and it seemed very well made and good sounding at it's price point. # Hope to be able to try out one of your mandos soon.

----------


## Lane Pryce

> I've seen a few of the Eastman mandolins, and have been wondering what species of maple and spruce are used in their construction...
> Is this Chinese wood we are looking at?
> Any idea of the Latin name of the trees?
> 
> Thanks in advance....


Spruce Bruce --- It is Lutz Spruce which is a genetic mutation of Gulliable Fir which was irradicated by a blythe at the end of the ice age. Lutz Spruce grows only in the farthest norhern reaches of Alaska and British Columbia and is usually distributed only on eBay. #  
Lp

----------


## EastmanGordon

Geez, it is Lutz Spruce - so much for trade secrets!

Seriously, the spruce and maple is native chinese, the ebony is african. We also use european spruce and maple in our violin family of instruments but we have not used any in the mandolins yet. I have tried very hard to find out exactly what species of maple and spruce it is but it's a more difficult question than you might think. Our suppliers know the chinese name for it but it doesn't translate directly to english. There is some wonderful tonewood in China, believe me. Over the last 12 years we have laid down an impressive collection of wood to use in cello and violin production and this is the stock that we are pulling from to make the mandolins. I took Ross Gutmeier (a brilliant archtop and classical guitar maker from Baltimore) out to the workshop and he spent hours walking through the wood storage area shaking his head in amazement. He felt the spruce had a lot in common with adirondack spruce. We spent a day wandering around a bunch of traditional music stores in Beijing and we saw traditional chinese instruments made out of wood that neither of us could identify. These instruments had incredible acoustic qualities and the wood looked like nothing we had ever seen used in instruments before. One of these days we will get around to investigating some of these tonewoods to see if they would be useable in western style instruments.
If I were in the tonewood business (actually I guess I am but you know what I mean) I would be buying a ticket to China ASAP. 
Hope this helps a little,
Gordon

----------


## EastmanGordon

Thought this might be helpful also. Here is a link to our violin website with a tour of the workshop. The first picture is of Mr Ni who runs the workshop out there standing in one of the woodsheds. You can get a feel for all that lovely wood.
Here is the link http://www.eastmanstrings.com/eastma...p/workshop.htm
Enjoy,
Gordon

----------


## steve V. johnson

> I've been playing the MD515 and MD615 in my shop. #Distracting me from work. #The MD615 is quite lyrical and smooth. #The 515 has a chunkier, punchy sound. #I really like them both. #They beat the pants off the Asian production stuff. #I


So... Eastman mandolins -aren't- made in Asia? #Where?

Thx,

stv

----------


## Lane Pryce

I took Steve P's (Gianna violins)post to mean the usual pac rim stuff. Steves discriptions are right on the $$, whether its fiddles or mandos. Lp

----------


## MandoHobbit

My local string shop carries Eastmans. They had two "prototype" Eastmans, an A and an F, that played well and sounded nice, but those sold a couple of months ago. Went in there today and there was a new F and it sounded wonderful, it will really be something when it has opened up. If I had the cash I would have bought it today.  

The flame on the back was stunning. My only gripe was that the finish inside the scroll and under the fretboard extension was not as nice as it had been on the prototype F.

----------


## RichM

I currently have not one, but TWO MD615s! No, I'm not a dealer-- just found these two instruments in quick succession, and decided it couldn't hurt to have both of them. They are both wonderful instruments, with surprisingly mature, woody voices for new instruments. They will be monsters when they open up. Although they are the same model, they are very different. One has a pale brown stain with lots of natural woodgrain showing through and and insanely figured back. It has what appears to be a varnish finish. It is elegant and refined. The other has a deep tobacco sunburst, what appears to be a lacquer finish, and bound f-holes (yeah, you don't want those f-holes getting away). She's all flash and energy.

Sadly, I will have to break up with one of these girls eventually (well, sell one, I mean), but right now it's a wonderful little Mandolin a trois.

----------


## Lane Pryce

Me too. I hope to have a new 615 next week. Lp

----------


## tnpathfinder

I would like to sample a MD515. I love the simple styling and finish. Just waiting on the sale of another mando before I do. 
How would any of you guys rate (sound, quality, fit, finish) Eastmans againts...say a Breedlove Quartz KF or a Weber Gallatin?

----------


## Loren Bailey

I just ordered a 504 (oval hole) I hope to have it in about a months time. I currently play a Breedlove Quartz OF. I know they're apples and oranges but I'll post my thoughts and comparisons when it gets here. BTW, I went through Gianna Violins, been a great experience so far. If you're gonna get an Eastman I would think this is pretty much the place you gotta go to get em.

Loren

----------


## danmills

For all you Bay Area folk, Sylvan Music in Santa Cruz has two 815's hanging on the wall (F style, f hole). One is sunburst and one is "natural" finish. I tried them very briefly a couple weeks ago and one seemed to be better than the other one, although they're basically the same model. The price tags said something like $1750, which is about 10% off list. They have a newly revamped website, but as usual, the inventory database appears to be out of date. They also carry Eastman's archtop guitars, which are very cool looking, and about the same price as the mandolins.
Dan

----------


## Danny

Danmills, I'm leaving for Santa cruz tonight. I'll be there all day Monday, and I want to check out the Eastman at Sylvan's. I went to there web site, and I didn't see an Eastman posted! I tried a "F" style Eastman up in Arcata awhile back, and I was impressed enough to try as many as I can. Hopefully I'll find some cool mandolins to sample, when I get to SC.
Danny

----------


## danmills

danny, Yes, the inventory list on their database is pretty sparse. The Eastman mandolins I mentioned were there on Friday 9/10 when I dropped my kid off for a guitar lesson, so they should still be there tomorrow. They have probably 20 or 30 mandolins in stock. Quite a number are entry level, and they don't stock anything really high end, but they have several mid-level instruments, including Weber & Gibson. Have fun.
Dan

----------


## EastmanGordon

We are working hard on our new mandolin webpage and it will include an up to date list of all our dealers. Look for it to be up and running by the middle of next week. We are also expecting a decent shipment of instruments in the next few days and we should be able to take care of some of you people that have had your mandos on backorder. The supply is picking up and soon you will not have to travel so far to try an Eastman. We never expected this kind of demand so it's taking us a little while to get behind the eight ball but we are almost there. By the way, has anyone tried an Eastman oval hole F-Style yet? I am really interested in getting some input on this mandolin and finding out what people think. We have sold quite a few so I know you people are out there somewhere. Time to crawl out from under your tailpiece and post something!
Thanks again to everyone,
Gordon
Gordon

----------


## EastmanGordon

Just a quick "heads up" to everyone desperately searching for the hard to find Eastman F-Styles. I talked with the guys at South Austin Music in Austin TX and they have a couple of F-styles waiting for someone to come and snap them up. If there is anyone from around that area interested you should at least drop in and give them a try. Report back with your impressions if you do.
Gordon

----------


## Jim M.

Gordon - Thanks for all the great info. How about the availability of the 500 series mandos? I've seen Elderly advertising them, but they say "arrival date unknown".

----------


## EastmanGordon

Several cafe members emailed me offlist to say that our dealer list needed a little revamping and they were right. We have updated it and it now reflects all the places in the US and Canada where you can check out one of our instruments. Go to eastmanguitars.com and click on the dealer button and follow the instructions.
Good hunting,
Gordon

----------


## steve V. johnson

E'manGordon says:
" By the way, has anyone tried an Eastman oval hole F-Style yet? I am really interested in getting some input on this mandolin and finding out what people think. We have sold quite a few so I know you people are out there somewhere. Time to crawl out from under your tailpiece and post something!"

That 'crawl out' line got a huge grin outta me!

I'd LOVE to try out an oval-hole F-model. When they come to Indiana (or Louisville, maybe Cincinnati), I certainly will, with relish. 

Be sure to let us know when you've flooded the Ohio Valley with these things. &lt;G&gt;

Now to slink back 'under my tailpiece'... &lt;GG&gt;

stv

----------


## Stephen Perry

I suppose we at Gianna Violins simply don't count anymore. We're not on the dealer list. Even though I've asked to be a few times. Even though I have one right now and sold one earlier this week. I'll have an MD605 that is stunning at the Dumplin Valley Bluegrass Festival tomorrow, 9/18, in Kodak, TN just off I 40 at the Sevierville exit, where one gets off to go to Dollywood. Several excellent players tried it today. I was pleased at the tone and power.

Gordon, I really would like to be on the list. I've mentioned this before. A good address for us would be

Gianna Violins' Bluegrass Shop
10091 Unitia Road
Friendsville, TN 37737
1 TN MT VIOLIN toll free
865 986 9966
www.giannaviolins.com

We even have a page up on the things.

Incidently, we sold all the F style fiberglass cases we got. People seem to like them a bunch. I do.

Steve Perry

----------


## Stephen Perry

Took the MD605 to the Dumplin Valley Bluegrass Festival this weekend. Quite a few folks took a liking to it and seemed quite impressed, which is a good sing. Danny Barnes of Pine Mountain Railroad said it was a good mandolin and really made it sing. So I suppose these pass professional muster pretty well. I'm finding I like the light weight and feel of the A style mandolins. At least the Eastman A style. The somewhat archaic V neck is also rather more pleasing than I expected. And they are very pretty. Glad that others concur, that I'm not rating these too high. 

I heard from the guy who got my MD615. He quite likes it, but didn't like the fit in the stock oblong case, so we sent him an Eastman fiberglass. Those cases sure went fast. Gianna ordered a few more. All the Fs were gone quickly.

I hope I can continue to get these, even though I'm not a listed dealer. They seem to be attracting some attention around here, which I think is a good thing.

----------


## JimW

Hey Steve, just wanted to make sure you're shipping that last BLUE one to me, right?  

Jim Watts

----------


## Rob Powell

Hey Steve..you're listed now!

Eastman Mandolin Dealers

----------


## Stephen Perry

Yeah! Listed. That's cool. The blue F case is packed up for someone, so I'm presuming it is going to the right place.

I learned how to make lemon shakeups. Very tasty. Refreshing. I think I'd do better at festivals with those than with instruments!

Steve

----------


## Stephen Perry

I can't seem to get to that mandolin dealer list from the eastman site. At http://www.eastmanstrings.com/eastma...mandolins.html the only dealer tab goes to guitars, where we're not listed.  

I hope eastman can fix that.

Steve

----------


## Jim M.

I just saw you listed here:

http://www.eastmanstrings.com/eastma...s/dealers.html

Do you have any oval-hole Eastmans?

----------


## Rob Powell

Hey Steve,

Try this:

http://www.eastmanstrings.com/eastman....nnessee

----------


## Stephen Perry

> I would like to sample a MD515. I love the simple styling and finish. Just waiting on the sale of another mando before I do.


I just had a box arrive with 2 MD515 mandolins in it. Talked to Gordon. He indicated only three have been made, and I've gotten them all! Amazing. That probably explains why they are so difficult to find to test.

These two are beautifully done. MD515 No. 2 has classic finish. The arching peaks a bit towards the tailpiece from the bridge relative to the ribs, but at the peak of the arch relative to the bridge and string geometry. Channel around the edge is great, looks like something a violinmaker would pull off. Binding is very good. Pehaps a tiny bit clunky right at the scroll. Finish isn't perfect inside the curl of the F, but it is better than my flatiron or the Gibsons I've had. Top color is slightly blotchy. Looks good, though. Back, sides, and neck are really nice moderately flamed maple. Back is unbound. Fingerboard is bound with extension cut down (a great thing to do). Frets are skinny like you mando guys like. I'd rather have a radiused fretboard and big banjo frets!! Tuning machines and tailpiece are gold. I don't know what the tuning machines are. The first one I had used Schallers, but these don't look as expensive. Sweet, very crisp, very clean sound. Notes just explode off the thing. Plays very very nicely up at around the 12th fret, lots of projection. And this is with whatever the dinky strings are that's on it. J74s will go on before I ship.

MD515 No. 1 is absolutely a clone, except the binding is better at the scroll.

The MD605 I have here sounds more powerful, but it has been played and it has fresh J74 strings, which is probably most of the different. The MD605 is really cool!!

The one I had before had Schallers, but the work wasn't as good. These ones are really something at the price.

If I kept one of these (which may yet happen), I'd put better tuners on.

Unfortunately these didn't come with cases and I'm out of the Eastman hardshells. Oh well. 

Steve

----------


## JohnF

Does anyone know how these (5 and 600 series) compare in sound to the $1,000ish American mandolins? I'd rather buy American but my budget is very limited. Thanks.

----------


## Stephen Perry

What is a $1000 American mandolin? I can't think of any that are archtop. The Eastmans beat the pants off the Morgan Monroes hanging next to them.

Steve

----------


## Jim M.

Breedlove Quartz and Rigel A Naturals can be had for $1000 or less. I got to compare one Eastman oval-hole A (I don't remember the model but it was about $895) to a Quartz oval-hole A ($850). I preferred the Quartz by a little bit, but thought the Eastman was nice for the money. Now those 504's and 505's, which are retailing at Elderly for $520, have got to be pretty hard to beat.

----------


## Stephen Perry

Ah, A to A I can see some competition. F to F is another matter. I've been pleased with the A and F models so far. Most folks are into F holes, and I can't recall what the older prototype Eastman oval hole I tried was like.

----------


## Eric F.

Steve, the Breedlove Quartz OF and OO sell for less than $900. They are very fine arched top instruments, and the radiused fretboard is a big plus. They have tone, looks and playability, in my opinion. But the Eastman A styles that Elderly is listing for $520 have little competition other than the MK A's. I cannot think of an American mandolin in that range. If the low-end Eastmans have the goods, they are going to be very attractive to a lot of people.

----------


## Stephen Perry

Another surprise, an MD615 arrived. It is just drop dead gorgeous. Unlike the first MD615 we got, the maple is more tightly flamed as seems traditional for mandolins. The sunburst is lovely. The workmanship, playability, and tone are first class for a new mandolin. I'd love to get feedback on these. I'm located near the intersection of I75 and I40 just SW of Knoxville, TN. Would be nice to have someone show up with 3 or 4 mandolins of about that price level to compare these to. I sort of wish Eastman would tell me these things are coming, but what a nice surprise!!

Steve

----------


## Stephen Perry

Finely got a chance to play off the MD615 against my usual Flatiron F. My wife Gianna came in and was surprised to see I'd been playing 2 different mandolins alternately. She said they sound absolutely identical. The MD615 doesn't sound as fat or rich in my hands, but it does sound like it has lots of punch, so I was surprised that the apparent differences aren't detectable at any distance. Maybe I'll keep the MD615.

----------


## JiminRussia

For those of you lusting for one of these, here is a real bargain for you. If I had the money, I'd have this baby in my hands tomorrow, but wife said that she wanted to eat this month instead.
http://www.elderly.com/new_instrumen.../MD815SBSW.htm

----------


## jim simpson

Ah, why did they go and repair it? They could have left the scroll off and scratched out the name and sold it as a Bill Monroe commemoritive model!

----------

Just what qualifies that as a bargain?......

----------


## MandoHobbit

My local string shop has an 815 like that marked down to just under $1600, so the extra ~$200 off would be attractive (not that I have that kind of money to spend on a mando right now).

----------


## JiminRussia

EastmanGordon, are you you still on this thread? I just have a couple of questions for you. Will there be any other options available in the future? I am thinking radiused fretboard, bridges and nut material.

----------


## EastmanGordon

I'm still here!

Everyone is asking for radiused fingerboards and as soon as we feel comfortable with our execution we will be offering this as an option. Does anyone have any recommendations as far as what radius is preferred. There are a lot of opinions out there on this subject.

As far as other options go, we have always offered a hand rubbed spirit varnish finish option on all 600, 800 and 900 series instruments at no extra charge. We were shocked when we saw what other people charged for this, I guess we are in an unusual position where hand rubbed finishes (the only kind we offer on our violins, violas and cellos)are easier for us to do than lacquer finishes.

As far as nuts go, are you talking width, different materials, different string spacing? All of these are pretty standardized right now and I doubt we will change much for a while. Are there any options that we are missing out on? What's your opinion on pickguards? We are not doing them at the moment and I have not heard any great interest in adding them.
So waddya think?
Gordon

----------

Gordan, I applaude your accessibility & openness. What is the warranty on these mandolins as I couldn't find it on the website.

----------


## Lane Pryce

Dale they have a limited lifetime warranty. Are we about to become "family?!"  Lp

----------


## EastmanGordon

Limited lifetime warranty. 
Lane, you don't have to buy anything to be family, my older brother never kicked in for anything but he's still family god bless him!  #
Gordon

----------

"Are we about to become "family?!" 

Uh....no.......just curious.....Thanks Gordon

----------


## Don Grieser

Gordon,

If I were to buy one, I'd like a gentle radius--somewhere in the 12" to 16" range. Just a little radius makes it more comfortable for me to play. A steeper radius doesn't feel that great to me. Pearl is a standard nut material on f hole instruments. I don't know what nut width you are using but 1 1/8th is pretty standard. 

I don't know how quickly your varnish cures and hardens, but if it stays soft for a while (like some big American manufacturer of mandolins) a pickguard could offer some protection.

My .02 and thanks for providing info on your company.

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

Gordon,

 As far as pick guards go, I like them. And a nice faux tortshell
would sure be nice on a MD814( oval hole F style) with a hand rubbed cremona sunburst finish, oh yeah.. and a elevated fingerboard, and #while your at it could you jazz up the headstock with a simple but elegant inlay

----------


## Kevin K

I think the Headstock inlay could be spiced up a bit but other than that I think they are on to something. I have not heard one myself but have heard from other players that have played them and they liked what they saw and heard. I prefer no pickguard but there are many who do.
Bone as nut material.

----------


## Lee

Gordon, was there any discussion at Eastman concerning the possibility of not adopting the long fingerboard extension? (speaking of features)

----------


## EastmanGordon

Wye,
we are scalloping all our fingerboard extensions as of a month or so ago. Seems that everyone wants that and the guys at the workshop hate putting in those extra useless frets so it works out for everyone. I have a recording that I did with one of the original oval hole f-styles and I am going to have to redo it. I didn't notice the pick clicking against the fretboard until the final mix and now it's driving me nuts. I am a born again fretboard scalloper.
Gordon

----------


## JiminRussia

As far as the nut material goes, I kind of like ivory, but that's just me. "Tusq" (I thik that's how they spell it) which is an artificial ivory, it's easy to work and is rather inexpensive compared to ivory or MOP and lasts forever. The pick guard? I usually just take them off. it's no big thing with the screw holes usually. The radius? Well, I like a compound radius with about 9-10" at the nut and about 18-20" at the bridge. I am developing a real bad case of MAS for a 614 or an 814 with a varnish sunburst finish. However, wife wants to squander all that money on bills and food and such foolishness, (sigh). By the way, EastmanGordon, I am curious about one thing. Why did you guys skip 700 in numbering your mandolin series? There is 500, 600, 800 and 900 but no 700 series.

----------


## EastmanGordon

Jim,
you are the first person that ever asked about the 700 series. I would like to tell you about it but then I would have to kill you. All I can say is that we have something pretty amazing in mind for the 700's but you will have to wait awhile to find out what that might be.
Gordon
ps. I can be bribed with 1920's era L-4 oval hole mandolins if you really have to know.

----------


## JiminRussia

Dang! and all I got to offer is a '24 F-5. Well, I guess that I'll have to wait.

----------


## Lee

Jim, I just received a confidential memo from Gordon stating that the pretty amazing 700 series will have no fingerboard extension. With no wasted labor that the scalloping process required this series will be very price competitive. Isn't that right, Gordon? (Please say, "Yes".)

----------


## EastmanGordon

Wye,
you weren't supposed to tell anyone damn you!

By the way, when do you think I will get that Lloyd Loar signed circa 1916, moon shape sound hole, aluminum mandocello that you promised me for giving you the info?
Gordon

ps. So that's what you meant by no fingerboard extension. Is this something that would be popular? I can't remember ever seeing anything like that, who is making them?

----------


## JiminRussia

Take a look at the Gibson Sam Bush or my Newson F-5 that I had Paul cut the extension off of.

----------


## Lee

Collings, for one, decided 22 real working frets are sufficient. There's plenty of pictures around. The long fingerboard extension with 29 real or imaginary frets may be aesthetically pleasing to those who are entranced with tradition. I, for one, see it as a useless appendage and visually detracting to an otherwise great looking line of mandos. 
Oh, and speaking of useless, the bound F holes are gorgeous!

----------


## Lee

Gordon, here's an idea that I learned in marketting class that's bound to be a success for the 700-series . Soon after you unveil them, raise their prices by 25%, remove all internet sales, then cut back the distributorship to just a few stores who can't sell anything else.

----------


## MandoHobbit

Gordon, for what it worth I like the way the fretboard ends on this old Gibson F4, especially on the oval holes. Extensions on f hole instruments look ok, but I don't much care for the fretboard extending over soundhole on an oval. If you want to send me a non-extended Eastman oval I'll be glad to be a guinnea pig for it

----------


## flairbzzt

Cuando, cuando, cuando?

----------


## Loren Bailey

Gordon,

Any idea on when or if any 504s will hit the marke?

LB

----------


## jasona

Nice to see Eastman sponsoring the Cafe now! Thanks Gordon

----------


## Jaded

Had the chance to see and play my first Eastman mandolins today. Both models were very pretty and seemed well constructed. The F's sound didn't impress me much, but the A was very nice sounding.

I think they compare very favorably to the MKs and the like, though they also cost more, however I don't think I'd buy a new one at this point. Price is high enough that a higher quality mandolin can be had in the used market for less. It will be interesting to see if they improve enough to fill in the hole left in that price range by the A9/F9 price increase.

I think they are definitely the best that can be had from the import market, but not yet something I'd recommend at that price point.

----------


## Stephen Perry

The mandolins come with wimpy strings. They work very well with J74s. Complete change in character with good, fresh strings. We just had a Weber bitterroot traded on an MD515. The MD515 did sound more crisp and powerful than the Weber. 

I rather like the MD605 we have left. Very pretty and excellent tone/sound etc. No comparison between the Morgan Monroe and the Eastman. Completely different production system, too, from what I understand.

----------


## f5joe

Jaded: Not to be argumentative but just to offer another opinion. 

The MK's are excellent for the buck. My experience with the Eastmans I've played is that the Eastmans have a more refined tone, less hollow sounding than MK's. The craftsmanship and accuracy of construction (comparing to Gibson F's) is much, much better with the Eastmans. I believe they're a pretty good buy in this market. Again, just my experienced opinion.

----------


## JiminRussia

F5Joe, I haven't had a chance to try out an Eastman and I am looking for an oval hole F (yeah, it's the scroll envy thing) for fiddle tunes and old-time music, probably a 614 or something in that price range. I know from your previous posts that you have quite a bit of knowledge of various mandolins, so this a good candidate or would a used &lt;insert appropriate brand name here&gt; or a new MK Legacy O serve me better for this?

----------


## f5joe

Hi Jim: You flatter me.

I just played a new F4 style Eastman. I didn't pay attention to the model number though. It was very good at capturing the 20's F4 thing. An extremely nice instrument.

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

F5Joe,

Were did you play the F4 style Eastman?

----------


## f5joe

I met with the Eastman regional rep. at one of my dealer friend's business. The rep. had a bunch of guitars, fiddles, and mandos for the dealer to review.

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

F5joe,


 Thanks for the info, I know the F4 style is hard to come by.
I've been waiting for one for a while.

----------

I just stumbled upon this in the latest Motor Trend magazine. Sorry I couldn't find it online & I won't expound upon it. This is MT's response to a readers email about Chevy's new Chinese engine in the Equinox.

"Get used to the idea of more Chinese-made parts in our cars. A recent article in the "Los Angeles times" states that workers in Chinese auto-supplier factories earn about 45 cents per hour versus a comparable UAW worker's roughly $16---- and that's neglecting benefits......." 

That's probably a pretty good wage over there. How does Eastman do it?......that's how.

----------


## Tim Saxton

> Dale Wrote:
> 
> "Los Angeles times" states that workers in Chinese auto-supplier factories earn about 45 cents per hour versus a comparable UAW worker's roughly $16---- and that's neglecting benefits......." 
> 
> That's probably a pretty good wage over there. How does Eastman do it?......that's how.


Dale,

 I like your math. With this formula the Eastman Mandolins seem a little over priced. # 

Tim Saxton

----------


## EastmanGordon

Dale,
You have to bear in mind that it takes a lot more skill to hand carve a mandolin than it does to press a button on an autoparts production line (I know personally since I had a vacation job when I was in college at a factory that made seals for automobile oil and water pumps). Remember that there are a lot of competitors that would hire our people away from us in a heartbeat so the market dictates that we have to pay not just competetive wages but the best wages in the business at our workshop in Beijing. It's a situation where in order for us to be competitive and produce the best quality instruments we have to have the most efficient and well trained workers and it would be counterproductive to our business if we exploited them in some financial way. They would simply take their skills and get a job with one of our competitors.
Here is a link to an article that appeared late last year in 20th Century Guitar magazine where they went into this in some detail, it also has a lot of information on the history of Eastman etc. I'm sure you will enjoy it. 
http://www.eastmanstrings.com/eastman....Century
Gordon

----------

Gordon, just for conversations sake. What is the average hourly wage in one of Eastmans facilities?

Based on the above hourly rate & figuring a 60 hr work week @ 45 cents per hr x 240 hrs = $108 a month.

Comparable UAW worker @ $16 hr, 40 hr workweek = $2560 a month.... So in China you can roughly employ 25 people working 50% more hours per week for the same monthly wage as 1 American UAW worker.......

I just found these numbers interesting.Some regional salary statistics #I see the Eastman facilities are located in Bejing. So based on the figuires in the link the ratio comes down to 12 to 1.

----------


## JiminRussia

Many people, in this country especially, think only of the hourly wage when considering costs to the employer or a workers time. In this counry we do not have the "state paid for" benefits that some Solcialist governments provide for their citizens. The result is that these bebefits are being paid for by the employers in the form of health, life dental, eye-care and other insurance benefits that the employer generally shares with the employee. Unemployment benefits is another item that the employer also pays a share of. The actual hourly wage of the employee is only about half to one-third of what the costs are to the employer. True, the quality of health care, etc. in this country is far above that which you would receive in China, for instance, but that has little to do with who is paying for it. Privatization of China's health care system would probably not significantly improve the quality of it. If you look at it from a quality of life perspetive, the gap becomes much narower than the wage gap that you mention. What percentage of the household income is being spent on the basics of life, housing, food, sanitation, clothing, transportation, etc.? Upon close personal examination, I think that you will find that most of those folks are not living in hovels on the edge of a rice field eating grubs and worms to stay alive. For some reason we only hear about the poorest Farmers and "peasants" (GEE I just hate that word). The skilled worker,the educated person, the talented people in China actually has a pretty decent life style. Oh yes, I forgot to say, yep, I've been there, lived there, worked there and I have seen it first hand, and NO! I wouldn't trade my life here for that for anythng. I'm just saying that we cannot fairly compare an illiterate Farmer in China to a skilled UAW worker in America in either quality of life or income anymore than we can compare the UAW worker to a homeless American or an underpriviledged kid from the gheto of East L.A.

----------

Well put Jim, point taken.

----------


## august west

Gordon,
For real, Can a guy get a lefty from Eastman? Or are we just comparing pay scales in this thread? thanks ~MJH

----------


## tnpathfinder

Great post Jim. 

So...EastmanGordon...I'll be watching for that md-515 on my door step for generating all this GREAT PR.  
(quite a bargan I'd say!)
I'm glad there is a new option out there for guys in this (read: MY) price range.

----------


## Rob Powell

OK...I haven't seen one of these up close but I have to say that all the pics I have seen blow the doors off the rest of the "pac rim" mandos I have seen up close and personal.

Hey Gordon...I'm in the DC area...you guys keep any stock up there in Clarksburg? Sure would like to get in touch with an f style oval hole...

Just fer the record (well, for Dale  ) I'm the very proud owner of a Breedlove Quartz KF. American made was a factor but honestly the biggest factor was the quality for the price. I am blown away by the workmanship, playabiity and tone..

--Rob

----------


## flairbzzt

Oh Gordon-where are you? I haven't seen any replies on the board or in my email........???

----------


## Loren Bailey

Rick J, 

The silence is deafening.

Loren

----------


## EasyEd

Hey All,

Right On Jim! A friend of mine from China went back on a tour and saw friends that he graduated with from a Chinese University. His lifestyle is no better here in Canada than theirs is in China and they got to stay by friends and family instead of having to put up with the hassles of emigrating.

Take Care! -Ed-

----------


## Phantoj

> Gordon, just for conversations sake. What is the average hourly wage in one of Eastmans facilities?


From the link Gordon provided:




> The average salary for our employees who are carving parts of an instrument is around $200.00 US per month.


HTH...

----------


## Phantoj

PS... the same article also states that they work five eight-hour days a week.

----------


## JiminRussia

I interrupt this hijacking (to which I contributed)to ask a pertinent question. EastmanGordon, who do I have to kill to find someone that has an MD-614 with that scalloped extension that you mentioned earlier (and maybe a radiused fretboard?) OK, then who has any kind of MD-614 actually for sale? These things seem to be scarcer than lips on a chicken. Get over there to Beijing and start cracking the whip! Lets see some PRODUCTION!

----------


## Lane Pryce

Hey JnR. Have you tried Steve Perry at Gianna Violins? Steve Stone had/has 814 and its a real bute. Selling for what he has in it. Lp

----------


## Rob Powell

Lane,

I know who Steve Perry is but who is Steve Stone and how does one get a gander at this mando?

--Rob

----------


## Stephen Perry

JiminRussia, I'll inquire about the 614 if you'd like.

Steve Perry 866 884 6546

----------


## Steven Stone

[but who is Steve Stone?]

I am.

But what does my identity have to do with this thread?

----------

Who is Steven Stone...? #Seasoned veteran of the Great MK Wars & the Cafe Grommet Offensive. Well known writer for one of those geetar rags & a pretty decent fellow despite that fact. #

How's that for an introduction Steven?....... #

----------


## Eric F.

Yes, the Grommet Offensive was sort of the Cafe version of the Tet Offensive.

----------


## Rob Powell

> But what does my identity have to do with this thread?


Nuttin really unless you still have the mando  

Just wanted to get a look at it...Lane had written it was an 814 and that you might want to sell it...

MAS, you know, makes us ask questions that we shouldn't and not ask ones we should...

--Rob

----------


## barricwiley

EastmanGordon, I just received my new MD515 and am wondering if I can change the tuners to Shaller tuners and have a clean swap. Would the change leave an unsightly mess on the headstock, back and or front?
By the way, I LOVE my new MD515, it is beautiful in the hand and sweet to the touch.I got this beauty from Gianna Violin.
Thanks, Richard

----------


## mandoJeremy

I'll tell you what guys, I played my first Eastman today and it was a 605 A-model. I must admit that if it had been an F-model I would probably have bought it for a second mando. It ripped it. Nice and loud and very nice tone. The workmanship on it was superb. I just didn't like the tiny frets and the v-neck (probably because I am used to the round neck on my Bush model). Gordon, tell the guys to keep up the great work! I am truly and surprisingly impressed!

----------


## Mando Mark in Indy

Hi Guys! I'm an Eastman dealer and mandolin player here in Indianapolis. If I can be of any service please contact me at info@franksviolins.com or see our site at Frank's Violins. Thank you.

Mark Kurkowski

----------


## Tom C

What's up Mark?
 What are my chords of the day?

----------


## Stephen Perry

I really like the MD605 A mando myself. I still have one. It is really fun. Light.

----------


## Steven Stone

[Nuttin really unless you still have the mando 

Just wanted to get a look at it...Lane had written it was an 814 and that you might want to sell it...]

Yes, I still have my MD805. And, yes I would sell it, although I'm not pushing to sell it too hard recently. It's the only A style mando I've got, and also the only one under $4K. The wood is levely, the fit and finish worthy of a $3K instrument, and it sounds and plays well enough to be a pro instrument.

Frankly, I've yet to find any Collings A I like better in terms of sound.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Yes Steve, the one I played was extremely light! That is usually a good sign.

----------


## sbarnes

i played my first eastman this weekend at a local music store....i'm not really experienced enough to make a real review but.....
fit and finish seemed ok....not what i've been led to believe on here (mc) but it also did not appear to have been cleaned up - just took out of the box and put on the wall.....
the strings were actually rusty so hard to tell how well it played....
this dealer seemed really proud to have the eastman line but was not very knowledeable about the product and certainly did not present it in its best light.....
i will have to reserve my opinion until i play another one

----------


## mikeyes

If you are looking for a 614 (F model with oval hole) try www.sprucetreemusic.com or call Will at 608 255 2271. I played one on Saturday. I bought a Weber Bighorn instead, but "for the money" it is a good mandolin.

----------


## EastmanGordon

Sorry for tha lack of communication I was at the IBMA and just got back in today (Tuesday). I will go over the questions in the forum as soon as I get the chance and post the requisite replies. Firstly though, we do not have lefty mandos yet, we won't see any before january at the earliest.

Geez those guys at the IBMA are the real McCoy. I have never seen so many sleep deprived people in one place at the same time in my life before. I myself am also rather sleep deprived still so I will wait a day before tackling all the other questions on here.
Gordon

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

Gordon,

 How are the F4 style #MD814's/MD614's #comming along?

----------


## Mark53

I played an F-4 model and liked it. The price was great and the craftmanship was as good as some costing 4 times as much.
The thing I am still having trouble with is that it is an import. If it were made in the USA I would have bought it on the spot. Why am I having such a problem with the fact that it is made in China?
Is it the cheap labor or China's complete disregard of copyrights?
I want to buy the mando but need help with these issues.

----------


## JiminRussia

The cheap labor issue seems to me to be an internal Chinese issue and none of my doggone business. The copyright, if there is one, has been violated, abused, molested and ignored by so many people to date that it becomes moot. Does this help?

----------


## Mark53

Not yet but keep going.

----------


## tnpathfinder

I'm all for supporting the USA manufactuerrs. However, here is the facts of the matter (in my case anyway) I can't afford to pay USA prices AND get the style and ect. that I want. 
So, that leaves me with not much choice. If someone is going to build a quality product (Eastman) I have no problem giving them my dollars. It all works out in the long run any way with import taxes tariffs, and so on. It's not like WE (the USA) is not getting any part of the sale. Now if I had the option to buy USA with the same price and quality. I will choice USA made every time.

Just my thoughts. Take um or leave um!

----------


## Lane Pryce

Mark and David go on and plop down that cash and buy your self an Eastman mandolin. Look, Eastman has established itself as a premier fiddle maker. I have played some killer Eastman fiddles and not too many bad ones. Going on my 615 I'd say they have the mandolins right. If you wait you will have to pay more than you will now; as I understand it the demand is exceeding supply. The quality is there: good wood, craftsmanship, finish and tone,its all there. If these mandolins were made here in the states they would certainly command a much higher price. There are 3 or 4 cafe'rs playing Eastman's maybe they will chime in too with their experiences. Something else to consider; if you purchase and do not like it you can always sell it. Just my two from a very happy Eastman owner. BTW Dale will welcome you personally to the family. # #Lp

----------


## jim bevins

Made in China by skilled Luthiers is not a bad thing. I've been looking at my Eastman 515 upside down,sideways and inside out. Some very good work went into it and you can tell. It sounds great. And there is no more disregard for copyrights rights here than any other F-5 copy makers,American or Imported.  And like JLP said if you're thinking about buying one now, you should before the price goes up. These will probably be worth a quite a bit someday, especially these first ones that are being made now. And who knows they may stop making them someday or change the style.

----------


## Evan Skopp

I'm the guy who started an "Anyone Heard of Eastman" thread this past summer when I was in the market for a first mandolin. You might remember the thread, it quickly morphed into a "USA vs. them" thread. Anyway, since then, I purchased a 6-series F-4 (614?). I love it. The reason I haven't posted much since then is that I'm playing my mandolin all the time.

Kudos to EastmanGordon and all the folks at the factory in Beijing and in the corporate office in Clarksburg, Maryland. You guys have firmly established yourselves in the mid-priced mandolin market in a short time.

----------


## Stephen Perry

I was just emailed a question on whether the differences among the various levels (500, 600, 800, 900) is purely cosmetic. Good question. What say Gordon??? 

I just had an MD615 and have the MD814 and MD915 from the IBMA show coming in, so I can make some comparisons myself. I have an MD605 still that I like. Call and hear it if you're interested. 866 884 6546.

----------


## EastmanGordon

The differences are mostly cosmetic. The best luthiers however do work on the higher priced instruments so you can see a difference in the finish work in the scroll, the binding etc. Soundwise it's sometimes difficult to tell the difference. All the mandos are hand made so they are all different and they have their own unique sound. 

The blonde mando that Steve is talking about above is the one that we had at the IBMA show last week. I know that there were many mandocaffers there drooling over it, if anyone played it at the show I would love to hear their opinion. It really is a spectacular instrument.
Gordon
ps. I probably shouldn't have written this because I think Steve was thinking about hanging onto that one for himself.

----------


## Stephen Perry

I've received many calls and emails about the Eastman line. Gianna photographed three MD615 models that arrived this week. Should satisfy some of the curious. Nice mandolins.  The numbers are their serial numbers. To think I had no. 1 and no. 2 in the shop!

Steve Perry

Mandolin image page

----------


## jim bevins

I took no.1 to a barn dance last Sat. nite and it did a great job cutting through the fiddles and guitars and a piano,and oh!,a Banjo! It plays real nice and comfortable. I'm real happy with it,thanks again Steve and Gianna!

----------


## mando_lamancha

Steve-- From the photos on your site, it looks as though the Eastman F-5's do not have an elevated fingerboard extension. Is that the case, or was I squinting too hard at the photos?

Thanks,

Gary

----------


## jim bevins

The fretboard is elevated on my 515,probably 1/8 of an inch from top of the Mandolin.

----------


## jim bevins

The fretboard extension I mean!

----------


## Lane Pryce

Yeah they are elevated. Lp

----------


## Stephen Perry

All elevated so far and I've had a few in. Sending one to Germany shortly, so I suppose the demand is growing. I had to order more, which is fine with me. The last three MD615 were indeed very nice. Impressive for such a low price.

----------


## Mando Mark in Indy

Hey Tom C! #The chord of the day? #Ok...here we go...g string - 4th fret, d string - 2nd fret, a string - 5th fret, e string - 7th fret (notes BEDB). #This is one of my favorite "E(7)" blues chords. #Also just play the three inside strings (BED)for an inside sound. #I also call this the "Born to be wild" chord since it's the first chord of the tune. #Way fun! #Anyways, this is the Eastman fourm. #I have 2 Eastman's on their way to the store here in Indy. #I'll let everyone know when they hit my door, I'm sure they will be great fun! #Tom...send me your fax number and I'll fax you an arrangement of Jordu (see your real book)I worked up for mandolin. #I'm also doing a mandolin orchestra arrangement of the tune which should be fun! #Keep in touch!

Mark
info@franksviolins.com
www.franksviolins.com

----------


## Mando Mark in Indy

I have a MD615 F style available. #Unbound f holes, lots of flame, great sound, very even and clear all the way up the neck. #You can see it at: Frank's Violins - Guitars & Mandolins #

Mark

----------


## Stephen Perry

Pretty mandolin. Looks very much like the 3 I sold last week. I managed to get 2 MD615 and 2 MD605, along with the MD814 and MD915 on their way. Very consistent. 

The cases seem more consistent as well. I got a bunch of the F cases and buffed up the fittings a bit. 

I also got one of the jumbo guitars. Stunning and sounds wonderful. 

I'll demonstrate the mandos or guitar for anyone interested. 866 884 6546 toll free

----------


## brandon

steve, what are the finishes on the 615 and 605?

----------


## Stephen Perry

http://www.eastmanstrings.com/eastma...h/varnish.html describes the finishes in general.
http://www.eastmanstrings.com/eastma...home/home.html is mandolin specific.

I've repaired the ones with lacquer on top and can't tell it is there. 

The sunburst looks good in pictures, but I think the classic is more attractive in person.

I've only got classic finishes in the 600 series at the moment.

----------


## barricwiley

Has EastmanGordon disappeared? I have tried to contact him a couple ways and not a whisper. Anyone had any recent contact?
Thanks,
Richard

----------


## Stephen Perry

I talked to Gordon about 15 minutes ago. He's in Maryland at the Eastman Tower. I think they're looking at getting another helicopter for their island.

My MD915 arrived, in sunburst. Wow. My MD814 arrived. Double and triple wow on the tone. These are nice mandolins.

Steve

----------


## Tom C

Thanks Mark! 
 How are you/ Maybe I'll start a Mando Mark in Indy chord of the week thread.

----------


## Zed

I think it would be great if someone could send an Eastman F out on "tour" like they did with the Siren mando while back. If they're 1/2 as good as they seem to be.. it'd sell a bucket load of 'em.

----------


## EastmanGordon

Send an Eastman out on tour...... hmmmm. Sounds like an amazing idea. Tell me how this works and perhaps we can make it happen. By the way, we are running a competition right now on eastmanguitars.com to win an archtop guitar if any of you eight stringers are interested you need to hurry up and enter.
Gordon

----------


## Tom C

I think Dale or Maverick did it a while ago with an MK. People just signed up on a list. It was sent to the first person, they would check it out for 2-3 days before shipping it to the next person ...etc. They would then post their comments. If anybody held onto it longer, people would start inquiring where it was. An Eastman which has good prices and positive responses so far would sound like a great candidate.

----------


## thistle3585

I'm considering buying a 615 and have called around to 4 different dealers and am going to go play one this weekend. So, we've talked extensively about the mando, the company and quality so lets talk about prices now. Are the prices going to go up or come down? I got a price range of $350.00($1200 to $1550) from four dealers I contacted, plus a used one listed for $1000. Is availability going to bring the price down? With a $1000 budget I've been considering an Eastman, Gallatin and Breedlove. Any thoughts?

----------


## Zed

> Send an Eastman out on tour...... hmmmm. Sounds like an amazing idea. Tell me how this works and perhaps we can make it happen.


Tom pretty much covered it... If you do decide to do it and it's an F model, put me right smack on top of the list! It'd be great for those of us who'll never be able to get near a place to try one out. (I'd gladly accept a nice 515 in return for spawning this amazing idea # #

----------


## JiminRussia

Me! ME! I want to be on that list! Oh PLEEEEEEASR!!!!

----------


## EastmanGordon

Just talked this suggestion over with the powers that be and they think it's a totally crazy idea and we would be insane if we did it. 
"So.." they said "You are suggesting that we put one of our gorgeous mandolins into a box and send it out to a bunch of people that we have never met who will play it for three days and then send it on to the next person in line?"
"That's exactly what I'm suggesting" I said.
"Are you crazy?" they said.
"Certifiably so" I said
"Well we'd better do it then" they said.

The only problem is that we are out of F-Styles right now but as soon as I get some in we will start searching for recipients.
What do you think about trying an oval hole F first?
Gordon

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

Gordon,

 If you have a F style oval hole you better send it Mandolin Brothers

----------


## Lane Pryce

G add me to the list.   Lp

----------


## barricwiley

Just send it to me for purchase, oh yeah!
Richard

----------


## Rob Powell

I'd be happy to drive over to Clarksburg to pick it up to get this started

----------


## EastmanGordon

Rob (the beer geek),
perhaps we should get together and discuss all this over a pint of cask conditioned somewhere in the DC area.
Perhaps a listmeet could be arranged where I turn up with a bunch of instruments and we all get drunk.... err I mean we all discuss the pros and cons of mandos or something. I am sure our friends at the Brickie would be up for it
Gordon 
ps. I can't believe I mistyped that bit about getting drunk....

----------


## Rob Powell

Gordon,

Be glad to meet ya at the Brick! I work in downtown not too far from there...I'm afraid I'm a better beergeek than mandogeek...more practice.

I got the name many years ago out in Columbia at the Last Chance Saloon. Friends would order a round and if I could name the brew, they paid, if I ccouldn't the round was on me. I rarely bought  

The token phrase after I would name it was "Rob, you're such a beer geek." It stuck...

If not the Skeller, I'm sure there are enough of us in the area that we could find a place that would let us ... if not, well, there's always Casa Beergeek!

----------


## stefeb

> The only problem is that we are out of F-Styles right now but as soon as I get some in we will start searching for recipients.
> What do you think about trying an oval hole F first?
> Gordon


*I'm in.*

----------


## EastmanGordon

Rob,
let's set this up and do it. I vaguely know the owner Dave at the Brickskeller (he used to be in the musical instrument business several years ago before he wised up) and I know he will be delighted to carve out a corner for us. I am sure if we did it early in the week we wouldn't disturb too many other patrons.

Are there any other mandocafe patrons interested in joining us?
Gordon

----------


## Rob Powell

Right on! When is a good time for you? Hopefully we can get some more (read better than me) mando players to join in...I just got back from the dr and I have tendonitis in my right wrist and thumb, so my poor pickin' is much worse due to this big black brace...

Ah, the repetitive stress joys of being a programmer....

Come on folks in the DC Area, this is your chance to evaluate some Eastman mandos up close and personal as well as meet Gordon and each other!

We're certainly not stuck on the Brickskeller in DC but since Gordon knows them and can probably get a good area for us it would be a good place. I can certainly vouch for their beverage selection!

--Rob

----------


## Eric F.

The Great MK Tour of a few years back worked out pretty well. The MK was only a bit battered by the end. I recall a chip came off the headstock, but I think that was the worst of its damage. It was really nice too see the thing work, too _ all these people who had never met exccept online trusting that each would do the right thing.

----------


## Tim

Is the Bricksleller easily acessible via Metro? I hate to drive into DC.

----------


## EastmanGordon

Perhaps we should find out just how many people are interested and where it would be convenient to do the DC list meet. I will post a new topic and see if we can get some reaction. If it's only a couple of people that's fine but it would be fun if we could attract a crowd.
Gordon

----------


## JiminRussia

Hey Gordon! REmember me? I'm the guy crawling naked over the red hot barbed wire trying to get my hands on an oval hole "F" to try out before buying. (Ladies please keep your eyes closed, the laughing distracts me). Just let me know how I can get on that list! PLEASE!!!

----------


## brandon

*drool*

----------


## ShaneJ

Add me to the tour list. I'd love to try an oval hole too. As posted on another thread, I may be building one now (thanks to a spruce-eating worm).

----------


## Zed

I'd rather lay hands on an a standard F myself.

----------


## EastmanGordon

Maybe we should do the standard F-Style first and if things go as planned we can do the oval hole F later.

Now children, we can't do this for a few weeks so you will all have to calm down and start acting a lot more maturely or I will cross you off the list. Jim in Russia, you are already in dangerous territory, that image will haunt me for weeks!
Gordon #
Making a list and checking it twice,
Gonna find out who's naughty or nice!

----------


## Zed

Very cool. Let me know when you need my address.

----------


## Mando Mark in Indy

I have two Eastman mandolin's in stock! A MD605 (A style) and a MD615 (F style) and they both sound great! The last one in the shop was gone in under a week. Great mandolins!

Mark

www.franksviolins.com

----------


## brandon

my 815 should be here early next week. I will post the best review that my newbie mind can muster and lots of pic's.

----------


## Pete Braccio

Hi Gordon,

I'd like to get on the list as well.

Thanks!
Pete

----------


## Harvey

I bought a Eastman 605 at the Arlington guitar show last month. Played a 615 (big volume, bright tone) and a 815 (much better chop and blue grass tone). The 605 was well made with a super looking tiger stripe maple back. My biggest issues were the action was set way too low and the pick click is driving me crazy.  Will need to get it scooped and I understand, this is now standard on the newer ones. Does not have the tone and bark my 87 A5 Artist Model Flatiron has and the top is a little on the thin side for my liking. Overall, the Eastman is by far the best looking and sounding import model I have seen or played.

----------


## JiminRussia

I posted under the "General" discussion group. I guess that it would probably have been better to have placed it here, but I did like the mandos that I did play at Mandolin Brothers today. I would like to get some feedback on others opinions about the direction that these mandolins are headed in. Personally, I really like the idea that Eastman is listening to the mando playing public and responding to our suggestions.

----------


## Stephen Perry

I spent the day with Gordon and others at Eastman. The archtop guitars are spectacular, as are the mandolins. These instruments are really nice. I can tell this is because of Gordon's intent to do the very best possible and to keep making minor improvements as the need becomes apparent. Eastman has always been a joy to work with on the violin front. The mandolins are even more fun, largely because of Gordon's enthusiasm and commitment. Our visit was certainly fun. We spent a good deal of time with violin things, of course, but the mandolins are a real delight. Eastman's intent to stand behind their products is very clear. One of the few companies I would consider working for. 

Steve Perry

----------


## EastmanGordon

Gosh Steve,
You're embarrassing me!

One thing we didn't have time to discuss yesterday. We will be revealing the new Eastman mandola and mandocellos at the NAMM Show in Anaheim in January. These will be very tasty instruments and the realisation of a dream for me. I have always wanted to own a good mandocello.
Anybody have any last minute thoughts on what a good mandola and mandocello should include. How do we feel about oval hole as opposed to F-holes on the mandocello?
Enquiring Eastman minds need to know!
Thanks again Steve for the nice words (the check is in the mail  )
Gordon
ps. Steve brought me a banjo to try out which I immediately bought from him. What a strange instrument the banjo is methinks!

----------


## flairbzzt

Steve Perry-Are you out there?- I want to give you some money. #That'll get his attention  No, it's not for anyone else.......

----------


## JiminRussia

Gordon, you bought a banjo? Uhhh .....Waiter! Check please!

----------


## Stephen Perry

> Steve Perry-Are you out there?- I want to give you some money. #That'll get his attention  No, it's not for anyone else.......


I'm out here. steve@giannaviolins.com cell 865 603 0719, but I'm in and out of service here.

Gordon's banjo is pretty nice. He can fake it already.

Steve

----------


## Linda Binder

If you're near Milwaukee and want to try an Eastman mandolin there is an A model at Classical Strings, Inc. downtown. It is mostly known as a violin shop but there are some acoustic guitars and now a mandolin! You might want to call first to make sure it's still there since there is only one. Full disclosure-I work there part-time.
Linda

----------


## MandoHobbit

Why Mandolas and Mandocellos but no Octave? Is there more demand for those than octaves?

----------


## EastmanGordon

Oops, I forgot to mention octaves also. We are surely going to be very busy for the next few months.
Gordon

----------


## BluegrassPhilfromFrance

Hi,
I'm currently having an Octave Mandolin built by a french luthier : Hervé Coufleau, based on Breedlove Orca body shape, with an oval hole. I might be looking for a nice mandocello in a near future and what you are annoucing is GREAT news. I recently played Mike Marshall's Monteleone mandocello and I have to say that I love the oval hole. My main axe is a 1982 Monteleone Grand Artist mandolin (ordered from John in 1981) with f-holes that I love but in my opinion, when you go for a larger body instrument (approaching guitar like sound)I'd rather go for an oval hole. But once again , it's just my opinion #

----------


## peter.coombe

I vote for an oval hole in the mandocello. Our mandolin orchestra conductor owns an old Gibson oval hole mandocello. Stunning instrument.

----------


## Stephen Perry

Gordon, send me an octave mandolin. Please. I sold mine and need a nicer one. Looking forward to having the MD604 oval hole arrive, maybe Monday. I loved the MD814 from IBMA, but of course, it didn't last long here!

Steve

----------


## Mando Mark in Indy

Hey Gordon!

It's great to hear that the oval hole mandolins are finally in! #I'm looking forward to the 2 615's and the 605 as well. #The three I had last week are gone! #These are really great mandolins! #Keep up the good work!

Mark
franksviolins.com

----------


## Ellen Shepard

Most of the posts on this thread are about the higher end Eastmans. Does anyone have any experience with the 500 line? I'm a newbie and looking for an entry-level instrument that will last a while. #I've heard the Eastman 500s are better than the Mid-Missouris and Kentuckys. Any thoughts from you experts would be most appreciated!

----------


## Lane Pryce

515 f5 #1 is for sale in the classifides. Lp

----------


## flairbzzt

I second Lane's suggestion. Jim Bevins is a stand up guy and his Eastman is real nice.....and in new condition.I just got my 2nd 615 (in blonde) after selling my first one (in classic finish) that was wonderful.

----------


## Stephen Perry

I suspect I've seen or played most of the 500 series Eastmans that have come in. They are essentially the same sound and response etc as the 600 series, but not in as fancy wood or with the fancy binding. They seem popular. The last one I got in lasted less than 4 hours before it got packed up and sent out. Didn't even get to tell anyone I had it. Was a sunburst special 515. 

Enjoying the MD604. I suppose someone will figure out that I have it sometime, but maybe I'll just keep taking it home with me.

Steve

----------


## jim bevins

Steve and Gordon, I hope it will please you to say,I will not be getting rid of my 515 no.1 ! The Wife asked me, "Are you Crazy?"!!!! "That's a nice Mandolin"!!!! And of course my reply- "Yes,you're right Dear"!! again.

----------


## jim bevins

Oh, And thank you Flairbzzt for that compliment!

----------


## Stephen Perry

If anyone else wants banjos I am willing to ship in unmarked boxes to blind boxes and swear not to tell any of the musicians. I'm glad Jim is keeping that mandolin. It is quite nice. The blonde 615 was really nifty, too. I thought about keeping it, but that's true of most cool instruments that come through here!

Now I'm thinking about the mandola and mandocello and other bad things I don't need.

Steve

----------


## Zed

Any news on the tour?

----------


## Tim Saxton

By now quite a few people have bought eastmans. Is there anyone who will want to post a 
few sound clips of them? I would like to hear a few of these mandolins.

Tim Saxton

----------


## kurtwestphal

Tim, I have no Idea how to post a sound clip, but if you send me your e-mail address, I'll send you an mp3 of something I recorded with my Eastman 814. -Kurt (acmesoundlab@aol.com)

----------


## margora

I play classical mandolin exclusively. I have played several Eastman's, all A-models, and they are excellent instruments that function very well for classical repertoire (particularly duo-style pieces). I play in the Providence Mandolin Orchestra and I am sure that an Eastman would fit right in. I am looking forward to trying out an oval hole. Re to Eastman: mandola, mandocello -- I hope these are oval hole instruments, particularly the latter.

----------


## EastmanGordon

Hi everyone,
sorry for the lack of attention lately, I took a week off after thanksgiving and went down to hang out with some friends in Liepers Fork just outside Nashville. Lots of musicians there, famous people walking around all over the place. I went into Cotton Music in Nashville and fell in love with a beautiful 1920's mandocello that they have in there. It's the first time I have spent any quality time with an MC and I have to tell you I am wanting one very badly. Hope to see the Eastman version in the early new year. Some chords were quite a stretch and some appeared at first unplayable but I suspect you would use this more for single note playing. If I had 3.5K to throw around (that'll never happen) I would probably have plonked it down on that baby. If you are in Nashville you owe it to yourself to check it out.
I booked the first Eastman Mandolin night here in the DC area, this coming Monday December 13th at:

FLANAGAN'S IRISH PUB 
7637 Old Georgetown Road
Bethesda, MD 20814 
Phone: (301) 986-1007

Everyone is welcome, I will be bringing lots of mandos, some guitars and perhaps a fiddle or two.
Hope to see some of you there.
Gordon

----------


## margora

Gordon, Re: Cotten Music. Very good friends of mine. I have played that particular Gibson MC, and it is indeed a fine instrument, especially for Bach cello suites. Some of my experience playing Eastman mandos comes from playing the instruments currently at Gruhn's.

----------


## EastmanGordon

I am awaiting a new shipment of mandolins in the next couple of weeks and we will be selecting one then to send out on a road trip starting in early January. It seems like a good time since the holidays will be over and there will be more time for people to devote to the instrument.
I will start to add names to the list about the time I am ready to send it out so don't email me yet (there are already a couple of names in the hopper, you know who you are).
Better get practising!
Gordon

----------


## EastmanGordon

Steve,
tsk, tsk, I thought I told you not to talk about the sunburst 515! (just joking). Bear in mind that this was an aberration and we actually don't make the 515 in sunburst. That was a pretty cool looking instrument though, the person who got it was very lucky!
Gordon
ps. Steve was visiting us here in Maryland and he saw me pull that one out of a box. I tried to hide it but he beat me down and forced me to sell it to him.

----------


## acousticphd

> I am awaiting a new shipment of mandolins in the next couple of weeks


Gordon,

How about snapping a few pictures of them first for the Eastman website? Remember the email you sent me a couple months ago promising to add pictures of ALL the models to your product pages? 
For example, there is no picture of the 604 A oval hole available on the planet (to my knowledge), not even at Gianna who apparently has one to sell. That would sure be helpful to the public, though at present they obviously seem to be gobbling up every instrument regardless of model/style.

Thanks!

----------


## Stephen Perry

The 515 was very nice. Sounded good, too. I'm finding most people like the classic finish better.

----------


## EastmanGordon

Jeff,
we have a long list of mandos that will be photographed and posted on the website as soon as we get them. So much to do and so little time,
Gordon

----------


## JiminRussia

Just out of the goodness of my heart I will volunteer (for a very nominal fee) to both review and photograph a 614 and/or a 514 for you, Just send it right on over. Just look at how far we are willing to go to lighten your load Gordon. # # _Gee, but aint they a nice bunch of folks !!!_

----------


## brandon

Thanks for the response Gordon....I really appreciate it.

----------


## EastmanGordon

Just wanted to note that there is an Eastman sunburst oval hole F-Style waiting for a good home at Cripple Creek Music in Ashland Oregon. Several people have asked where they can find one and I think at this point (today) it might be the only one being offered for sale anywhere in the US. It is a beautiful one that I handpicked for them so you can be assured that it sounds great (by the way, I hand pick them all but it sounds impressive when I say that don't you think?)
Thanks,
Gordon

----------


## Lee

Shameless plugs are always welcome; when they're accompanied with a photo  
And you might suggest to Cripple Creek that they add Eastman to the list of mandolin brands that they carry.

----------


## JiminRussia

Nice to hear from you Gordon. Do you have a link to the store? How about an Email address? I can't seem to find out much about them on a web search, and no instrument listings at their site.

----------

